# CAM w/Nitrous



## goatfarmer (Jun 6, 2006)

Read all Threads I could find on here about the right cam for an ls2 A4 or LS2 in general. Got some GREAT info, but the question I still had would be...what CAM would be a great choice if you have plans to use atleast a 100 shot of Nitrous down the road? Weekend driven and track driven car in mind, and the lope and idle aren't of any concern as long as she doesn't lose power or need head work. Headers will be used!


----------



## goatfarmer (Jun 6, 2006)

No one knows? Tough subject I know, but it helps to know the cam so I can pick the torque converter. Or I could call someone and just ripped off! LOL!


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

id call some top shops ie mike norris @nlperformance in orlando or someone who knows the lsx engine family just to get ya pointed in the right direction


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

goatfarmer said:


> Read all Threads I could find on here about the right cam for an ls2 A4 or LS2 in general. Got some GREAT info, but the question I still had would be...what CAM would be a great choice if you have plans to use atleast a 100 shot of Nitrous down the road? Weekend driven and track driven car in mind, and the lope and idle aren't of any concern as long as she doesn't lose power or need head work. Headers will be used!



i've got an aggressive cam for my every day driver GTO and i spray on it.... 

drop me a PM if you'd like.


----------

